# Loaded Magazine issues



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Just looking for some input on leaving magazines loaded. Does it weaken the spring or hurt the mag in any way. Or is it OK to leave them loaded all the time? I have a thing about wanting my mag's loaded all the time, am I wrong in doing this?


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*mags*

I would get some extras and rotate them out monthly is the short answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

From what the experts say, loaded mags do not affect the spring negatively, its the loading/unloading back and forth that"wears" the spring out

Ive had glock mags loaded since the late 90s and when i finally decided to waste my ancient black talons, the mags worked great and are still in use


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

If leaveing them loaded weakens springs i"d have a lot of work to do!


----------



## charlie101 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the feed lips would be more of an issue than the spring. Isn't the cover piece on the Pmags made to push the rounds down slightly to keep the upward pressure off the feed lips? Mike


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*ONLY* if it is a Scherer magazine. I believe they go bad "overnite". 
The only other problem I'm aware of is the primer getting wet and causing a FTF (depending on what type cleaning solvent you use).

I missed a really nice buck this year from a FTF. Firing pin hit, primer dented and no Bang, just a snap. Tried shooting it 4 more times and it still would not fire. The firing pin darn near drove a hole thru it, but it never fired. These were factory rounds, which I later shot the whole box, all fired except the "wet" one.
After calling around telling of my misfortune, I was told the primer possibly got "wet" from cleaning solvent/oils and long term storage. 

I leave my weapons loaded 24/7/365. (As I am a firm believer that an "Unloaded" gun will kill you"). 
I just use less oils now..


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input, and as far as oil goes, I believe quality is better than quanity, a dab will do ya.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

charlie101 said:


> I think the feed lips would be more of an issue than the spring. Isn't the cover piece on the Pmags made to push the rounds down slightly to keep the upward pressure off the feed lips? Mike


Yes, but Magpul has also stated that not using them will not damage the mag. I've left PMAGs loaded for the past two years with no damage. Magpul also has kept several mags loaded at their factory from when they first started making the PMAG. The only thing that damages mag springs is the cycling of the spring or over compression or stretching. I've heard annecdotals of people finding mags loaded since the Vietnam War and them still firing.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

as long as they are factory mags you are good

the only aftermarket i trust is mec-gar which are better and are they make some OEM mags

pro-mag go bad as soon as you buy them, along with scherer

the korean glock mags (kci/kahn/victory) arent that badf if you take them apart and remove any random flashing left inside


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_163_27/ai_99130369/


This might help put your mind at ease.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good link Ruger....

I was going to say that I took my pops guns out of the safe a few weeks ago and his 1911 that he carried in Vienam had all the mags still loaded. I cycled them and they all worked fine. They probably haven't been unloaded since Vietnam!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> From what the experts say, loaded mags do not affect the spring negatively, its the loading/unloading back and forth that"wears" the spring out
> 
> Ive had glock mags loaded since the late 90s and when i finally decided to waste my ancient black talons, the mags worked great and are still in use


 
This ^, except don't waste your Black Talons !!!

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> This ^, except don't waste your Black Talons !!!
> 
> Rick


Black Talons are so 90s. Their wound ballistics suck compared to later generation ammo. The same goes for Federal Hydra Shock. Black Talons are cool to collect, but I would rather use something else in my mags.

As for mags I've only had to chunk one mag. It seems like feed lips will go before a spring goes bad in a mag.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*



Gravity3694 said:


> Black Talons are so 90s. Their wound ballistics suck compared to later generation ammo. The same goes for Federal Hydra Shock. Black Talons are cool to collect, but I would rather use something else in my mags.
> 
> Thanks Guys , mind at ease.
> Gravity, I have learned alot form your awnsers to many questions on this forum. seems to me you are well informed on a wide range of topics and probally are employed in a LEO field, just courious?
> Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> Gravity3694 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Talons are so 90s. Their wound ballistics suck compared to later generation ammo. The same goes for Federal Hydra Shock. Black Talons are cool to collect, but I would rather use something else in my mags.
> ...


----------

